# DOPE test - Communication Style - Dove, Peacock, Owl, Eagle



## evileagle

I was recently given the DOPE test and found that my result reflected so much about my type that I previously needed answered. The test measures your communication style and I think it is used for the purposes of team building. I am an INFJ and and it seems to be commonly accepted that since INFJs are the more emotional types, their communication style should reflect this. Well, I always thought I didn't quite fit into the box. Finding out that I am an Eagle explains everything and it is even helping me to figure out my disagreements with people. Are there other INFJ "Type A" personalities out there?

Dumb forum rules won't let me post link to examinedexistence . com printable test (the online version is kind of rubbish in my opinion, but feel free to google that at your own peril).
What is your result, your MBTI (or other) type and your experience? I'm interested particularly in Eagles, but also have a general interest: any other thoughts and ideas welcome.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Dope Test 1

Dope Test 2


----------



## tanstaafl28

Your Score: Peacock (35%)

You are the Excitement Seeker and have:
-- High Assertiveness
-- High Emotionality

Your type's description is:

They love talking, being the center of attention, has passion, enthusiasm, and is happily optimistic. They can be accused of talking too much and aren't good with detail or time-management..

Here's how you scored on the other types:
Eagle (30%)
Owl (25%)
Dove (10%))

Not sure how much I buy into all this...


----------



## tanstaafl28

Yeah, I'm not liking this test much.


----------



## Zye

Your Score: Owl (35%)

You are the *Detail Seeker* and have:
-- Low Assertiveness
-- Low Emotionality

*Your type's description is:*

Logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. They can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. They are not big risk takers but love detail..

*Here's how you scored on the other types:*
Dove (30%)
Eagle (20%)
Peacock (15%)


----------



## Rong Wong

> Owl
> 
> The wise owl. The owl is *logical*, *mathematically minded*, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be *slow to make decisions* and *inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise*. Owls are *not big risk takers* but love detail.


Agree with the bolded items.


----------



## Siggy

dove and peacock 5%


----------



## SilentScream

Your Score: Owl (50%)

You are the Detail Seeker and have:
-- Low Assertiveness
-- Low Emotionality

Your type's description is:

Logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. They can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. They are not big risk takers but love detail..

Here's how you scored on the other types:
Peacock (35%)
Eagle (15%)
Dove (0%)


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy

Your Score: Owl (40%)

You are the Detail Seeker and have:
-- Low Assertiveness
-- Low Emotionality

Your type's description is:

Logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. They can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. They are not big risk takers but love detail..

Here's how you scored on the other types:
Eagle (35%)
Dove (15%)
Peacock (10%)

I'm ISTP.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies

Your Score: Peacock (45%)

You are the*Excitement Seeker*and have:
-- High Assertiveness
-- High Emotionality

Your type's description is:

They love talking, being the center of attention, has passion, enthusiasm, and is happily optimistic. They can be accused of talking too much and aren't good with detail or time-management..

Here's how you scored on the other types:

Eagle (35%)

Owl (15%)

Dove (5%)


----------



## pwowq

Your Score: Eagle (40%)

You are the Results Seeker and have:
-- High Assertiveness
-- Low Emotionality

Your type's description is:

They are dominant, stimulated by challenge, decisive and direct. They can be blunt, stubborn, and can lose sight of the big-picture. They can be insensitive to other people's needs. They are natural achievers..

Here's how you scored on the other types:

Owl (30%)
Dove (15%)
Peacock (15%)


----------



## Jaune

Your Score: Owl (40%)

You are the Detail Seeker and have:
-- Low Assertiveness
-- Low Emotionality

Your type's description is:

Logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. They can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. They are not big risk takers but love detail..

Here's how you scored on the other types:
Eagle (30%)
Dove (20%)
Peacock (10%)


----------



## Sybow

Owl

The wise owl. The owl is logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. Owls are not big risk takers but love detail.


----------



## AnneM

tanstaafl28 said:


> View attachment 832825
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not liking this test much.


What's wrong with being a peacock.....Peacocks are *beautiful*. I hope I get peacock....


----------



## AnneM

*Fuck yeah!* To hell with doves!!!

Your Score: Peacock (55%)

You are the Excitement Seeker and have:
-- High Assertiveness
-- High Emotionality

Your type's description is:

They love talking, being the center of attention, has passion, enthusiasm, and is happily optimistic. They can be accused of talking too much and aren't good with detail or time-management..

Here's how you scored on the other types:
Eagle (25%)
Owl (15%)
Dove (5%)


----------



## Sygma




----------



## Strelnikov

Took both tests

I got: Eagle (35%)

You are the Results Seeker and have:
-- High Assertiveness
-- Low Emotionality

Your type's description is:

They are dominant, stimulated by challenge, decisive and direct. They can be blunt, stubborn, and can lose sight of the big-picture. They can be insensitive to other people's needs. They are natural achievers..

Here's how you scored on the other types:
Owl (30%)
Dove (25%)
Peacock (10%)


----------



## angelfish

Got peacock on both tests. It's true that I'm social, enthusiastic, and not great with time management. As for talking and being the center of attention... I like a little time in the spotlight now and again, but then I like to help put the spotlight on others, too.


----------



## knife

You're Test Taker #: 996,428

Your Score: Owl (45%)

You are the Detail Seeker and have:
-- Low Assertiveness
-- Low Emotionality

Your type's description is:

Logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. They can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. They are not big risk takers but love detail..

Here's how you scored on the other types:
Peacock (30%)
Dove (15%)
Eagle (10%)


----------



## AnneM

angelfish said:


> I like to help put the spotlight on others, too.


Good point! Me, too.


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> What's wrong with being a peacock.....Peacocks are *beautiful*. I hope I get peacock....


I don't feel like I'm that much of a self-serving attention whore, but hey, maybe I really am. I just like being witty, amusing, and ever so slightly cynical. Perhaps ironic and quixotic too...OMG! I really am a self-serving attention whore!

:tongue:


----------



## AnneM

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't feel like I'm that much of a self-serving attention whore, but hey, maybe I really am. I just like being witty, amusing, and ever so slightly cynical. Perhaps ironic and quixotic too...OMG! I really am a self-serving attention whore!


Just own it. I don't trust these owls and eagles. Birds of prey, come on! At least a peacock you have a chance of catching and throttling if it gets on your nerves that bad.


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> Just own it. I don't trust these owls and eagles. Birds of prey, come on! At least a peacock you have a chance of catching and throttling if it gets on your nerves that bad.


I'm not sure I'm up for all that preening just to get laid. Seems like a lot of work. Couldn't we just assume my tail feathers are majestic and beautiful and get on with it?


----------



## AnneM

@tanstaafl28 Who said anything about getting laid?? Men....


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> @tanstaafl28 Who said anything about getting laid?? Men....


Apparently you don't know the mating rituals of the average male peacock. They are the ones with all the plumage. They're trying to get a female interested in them. I'm a 5, remember? Knowledge junkie.

Peacocks


----------



## AnneM

tanstaafl28 said:


> Apparently you don't know the mating rituals of the average male peacock. They are the ones with all the plumage. They're trying to get a female interested in them. I'm a 5, remember?


Sigh. I think maybe I'm a man trapped in a woman's body. I don't want to be a damn peahen!!


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> Sigh. I think maybe I'm a man trapped in a woman's body. I don't want to be a damn peahen!!


Peahens are far more aggressive than Peacocks. They fight over the ones with the best plumage. I added a link to my previous post.


----------



## AnneM

@tanstaafl28 Waaaaaaaaaaa!!! I wanna be the one with the beautiful plumage! You can all be peahens.


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> @tanstaafl28 Waaaaaaaaaaa!!! I wanna be the one with the beautiful plumage! You can all be peahens.


So I'm guessing you were a tomboy until certain "changes" made it quite apparent you weren't anymore.


----------



## AnneM

@tanstaafl28 I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## HugMRM

AnneM said:


> @tanstaafl28 I have no idea what you're talking about.


 You know exactly what he's talking about.


----------



## HugMRM

10


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> @tanstaafl28 I have no idea what you're talking about.


You don't know what a "tomboy" is? I suppose in this new world with all these new gender identities, a pre-pubescent girl who acts "rough and tumble" like a boy is no longer kosher.


----------



## tanstaafl28

HugMRM said:


> You know exactly what he's talking about.



* *




I think she takes some sort of pleasure in winding me up. I suppose I like it too, since I keep falling for it.


----------



## AnneM

@tanstaafl28 Just laugh at my joke.
@HugMRM Shut up.


----------



## AnneM

tanstaafl28 said:


> HugMRM said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she takes some sort of pleasure in winding me up. I suppose I like it too, since I keep falling for it.
Click to expand...

Oh shit. Things about to get weird up in here.


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> @tanstaafl28 Just laugh at my joke.
> @HugMRM Shut up.


What fun would that be? :crazy:


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> Oh shit. Things about to get weird up in here.


As if they weren't before?


----------



## AnneM

tanstaafl28 said:


> As if they weren't before?


Could get worse. That's my husband. I go out of town and he decides to crash my 24-7 PerC party.


----------



## HugMRM

tanstaafl28 said:


> HugMRM said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she takes some sort of pleasure in winding me up. I suppose I like it too, since I keep falling for it.
Click to expand...

A playful disposition is exciting. Wordplay can be very thrilling to those who are willing.


----------

